

Razorfish's site background is a low-res, live, web-cam feed  - jonmc12
http://www.razorfish.com/

======
darren
Cool effect, but I don't think it's live. I find it hard to believe that every
single office has someone walking around in it 24x7 (which always seems to be
the case).

~~~
DrJosiah
Agreed. I'm thinking that they just have different sets of videos for
different local times of the people viewing the page.

Awesome though.

------
shotgun
Pretty cool. Anyone know how they're doing this, exactly?

~~~
eschutte2
Since I get a blank white page in Chrome, I'm going to guess Flash has
something to do with it...

